# Possible problem with 2013 RS(rear end)



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have mentioned noise I hear only at 40 MPH. I have had a couple of "tires shops" look at it and cannot find anything that stands out as a problem. When I turn into a parking lot/driveway with a curb, I sometimes hear a knock 
in the rear end. Not sure but probably related? Is there a known issue with the 2013 RS suspension/rear end or could it be a loose shock or otherwise?


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I had that issue in my 2014 mustang. Ended up being a bad camber caster plate. But that was just my problem. Yours could also be a loose bolt some where on the rear end suspension


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Look at the right shock absorber with the wheels on the ground and see if the hat is deatched from the shock and the rod is pretty clearly visible. It should not be.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> the hat is deatched


 What is the "hat" and is that down by the ground or are we talking up in the wheel well? I believe this car took a pretty good "blow" to at least a couple of wheels on the passenger side of the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> What is the "hat" and is that down by the ground or are we talking up in the wheel well? I believe this car took a pretty good "blow" to at least a couple of wheels on the passenger side of the car.


Rusty thing at the top. Dust shield? Something like that.









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...low-speed-rear-suspension-clunking-noise.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...5881-extremely-loud-rear-shock-absorbers.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...i1455-bulletin-rattle-clunk-rear-vehicle.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Give me something to look at when I get home. the noise only did start after I adjusted the passenger rear drums. At least never heard it before then.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

An out of round drum will cause a knocking noise.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> I believe this car took a pretty good "blow" to at least a couple of wheels on the passenger side of the car.


Did you hit another bolder again Patman?hmy:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Did you hit another bolder again Patman?hmy:


No this car was this way when I bought it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turns out the bouncing noise was the spare tire assembly the tool bag was bouncing around. I am looking at the drums as being other noise but not a problem.


----------

